# Fuji SL-1 vs Specialized Tarmac Elite



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

After many years of riding on steel and aluminum, I've finally decided to make the transition to carbon. My budget was limited to about $2200 and I had my eyes set on a Specialized Tarmac Elite. I recently came across the Fuji SL-1 on the Performance website and I was surprised that this frame spec'd with Ultegra was selling for about the same price. 

For roughly $2200, I can get Fuji's top-of-the-line frame with Ultegra, or Specialized Tarmac's bottom-end carbon frame with 105. 

Does this sound too good to be true? Does anyone here have experience with these bikes? 

I've owned a Fuji road bike (Roubaix...entry level) before and was very happy with it's performance. I eventually outgrew the bike and needed something a bit more "competitive". 

I am by no means a fast rider, but I do okay with the weekend crowd. 

Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated.

Ray


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

I think most frames are pretty similar. Fuji sometimes gets looked over because of where they are sold, but they make great bikes. I say go for the one with the better parts assuming that it fits you.


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

That's a great point. One thing that bothered me about the Tarmac was that I was only getting 105 for $2200.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

raymond7204 said:


> That's a great point. One thing that bothered me about the Tarmac was that I was only getting 105 for $2200.


If you get the tarmac, you'll have a frame that is worthy of upgrading to better components at a later time. If you get the Fuji you'll have components that are worthy of upgrading to a better frame at a later time


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SwiftSolo said:


> If you get the tarmac, you'll have a frame that is worthy of upgrading to better components at a later time. If you get the Fuji you'll have components that are worthy of upgrading to a better frame at a later time


I agree, and I disagree with the statement that _most frames are pretty similar_ made previously. If that were the case, everyone would be riding BD bikes. Generally speaking, nice components for the price on lowbuck frames. 

Many don't share my view, but IMO the frameset is the heart of the bike. My last frameset was about 17 years old and most components were changed out more than once, so it makes more sense to me to get the better frameset upfront and upgrade over time. To do otherwise basically disregards the importance of fit/ geo.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> I agree, and I disagree with the statement that _most frames are pretty similar_ made previously. If that were the case, everyone would be riding BD bikes. Generally speaking, nice components for the price on lowbuck frames.
> 
> Many don't share my view, but IMO the frameset is the heart of the bike. My last frameset was about 17 years old and most components were changed out more than once, so it makes more sense to me to get the better frameset upfront and upgrade over time. To do otherwise basically disregards the importance of fit/ geo.



Would you grade the Specialized frame higher than the Fuji?


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you believe that Fuji's best frame is inferior to Specialized's bottom-end Tarmac frame? If so, why? 

For me, it's hard to tell the difference by riding in the parking lot of the LBS. It's even more difficult when you can't ride them back-to-back.

I appreciate everyone's input. Chances are, I'm overthinking this purchase. I'm not going to be standing on the podium with either of these bikes, so I'm sure both would meet my needs. I do like hearing everyone's opinion though.

Ray


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tri Slow Poke said:


> Would you grade the Specialized frame higher than the Fuji?


From a marketing techno-gibberish standpoint? No. But considering that the SL-1 is considered a no holds barred race bike and what the OP has offered, I think the Tarmac Elite is the _better_ bike _for him_. And maybe the Spec Roubaix would be better still.

IMO I'd rather have a $2,200 bike that fits/ rides and handles in a way that makes me feel good and want to ride further, than a (plug in higher price here) so called 'bargain' that looks pretty and/ or has higher end components and just doesn't suite me or my riding style.


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

All great comments. 

Roubaix isn't for me. I'm not a racer but my personal desires/goals are to go as fast and as far as my old legs can hammer. Current bike (Leader 736R) has "race geometry" which I find comfortable. I need to compare the geometry of my current bike with that of these two. 

I plan to test these bike again next week keeping all of your advice in mind.

Ray


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't think the Fuji is a good bike. I mean it's only used by the Fuji-Servetto team on the Pro tour...so it can't be any good. And just about every one has a Specialized so it's got to be better... 

Get the Fuij. The only thing I would worry about is that it might be too stiff of a ride...
tell your LBS you'd like to take it further than the parking lot. They shouldn't have a problem with that. 

Good luck, and let us know what you decide....


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> I don't think the Fuji is a good bike. I mean it's only used by the Fuji-Servetto team on the Pro tour...so it can't be any good. And just about every one has a Specialized so it's got to be better...
> 
> Get the Fuij. The only thing I would worry about is that it might be too stiff of a ride...
> tell your LBS you'd like to take it further than the parking lot. They shouldn't have a problem with that.
> ...


+1, if ride and fit are good for you, the Fuji is a better deal IMO.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Personally, I think that the SL1 is a smokin deal!! The SL1 frame is on par with the Specialized S-Works. Even with the Ultegra setup, the entire bike is around 16.5 lbs. A Tarmac is about a pound more. In the end, it's about which one fits you best. Still the SL1 is a steal. The frame is designed for a sub 15 lb., $7500 bicycle. They spec'd it with Ultegra just for Performance. Funny thing is that the frame/fork alone has the MSRP of around $3,000. Noone can deny the value in that. 

By the way, todays bikes are similar in quality. The reason that everyone isn't riding a Bikes Direct bike is because of two factors: 
1. Most of their transactions are online and 2. The bike snobbery that manifests so deeply in the road bike community keeps most of us from buying one. Motobecane and Windsor (sold at Bikes Direct) are essentially rebadged Fujis. They are both made at the Martec plant in Taiwan. It's like Aiwa- less expensive than Sony brand products, but it is made by Sony with the same quality levels. Bikes Direct bicycles are the same way. No. I don't own one. I ride Felts and have been riding them since before they made it to the Tour. In fact when I bought my first one, few knew who Felt was. The F-Series were the first bikes to fit me right off of the shelf. Still, I know good value when I see it and the SL1 is it.

If you buy a bike because it's on the Pro Tour, you are a poser- no way around it, unless you are on the Pro-Tour. The SL1 is on par with the top of the line Specialized S-Works- not the bottom end Tarmac. The premium for the Specialized has to do with heavy advertising. A team will ride whatever company will give them the the best deal to ride their bikes. A Pro-Tour rider is a moving billboard for lots of companies and Specialized (and Trek) reign in the marketing department. They are great bikes but so are their competitors. If Fuji offered more than Specialized, those teams would be riding a Fuji. It's an industry. The riders don't choose the company. The "powers that be" for that team do. The riders will ride whatever bike is given to them. All they need is a custom build to be fitted to that rig and off they go. None of those riders ride an off the shelf build anyway. By the way, all Specialized bikes are made in China so where's the value in that?


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

The Toyota United team also rides the Fuji SL1 frame.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

holy cromoly said:


> The Toyota United team also rides the Fuji SL1 frame.


Hey Maximum, do you still think that Fujis aren't any good? Also, the Toyota-United Pro Team bike uses the SL1 frame.


----------



## outofthesaddle (Aug 15, 2002)

And, as an added bonus, if you hurry - the Fuji is on sale today on Performance's website for $1836 ($2,294 - 20%). In addition, if you are a member you get 10% back in store credit which offsets the sales tax. If you decided on the Fuji - that's a pretty good price for it.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Hey Maximum, do you still think that Fujis aren't any good? Also, the Toyota-United Pro Team bike uses the SL1 frame


Yes. I think they are crap....

...And if you would have paid attention to my rolling eyes emoticon and then my vote FOR the Fuji underneath, you would have maybe guessed that I was being sarcastic, like Eric S manged to do..

As for Toyota-United, they are "no-longer". In fact if you go here http://www.toyota-united.com/ you can buy their old equipment.

My first bike was a Fuji, I will always be a fan.


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think you failed to see the sarcasm...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

raymond7204 said:


> I think you failed to see the sarcasm...


There is much that's being missed as this thread continues. Along with inaccuracies, contradictions and just plain falsehoods, so I opt out. My best advice to the OP is to remain objective, don't put a priority on price alone and stick with your plan to test ride (REALLY test ride) _any_ bikes that pique your interest. Invest time and effort upfront and it'll pay dividends every time you ride your new bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the sound advice. For me, I want the bike that will last me the next 6+ years, getting me through a few centuries a year, and the occasional tri. 

Chances are, I'm over thinking the problem. As I mentioned before, I'm not a super fast guy (avg 18-19 mph) but I do prefer fast rides. Most likely, any bike in this price range (Spec, Fuji, Felt, etc) would meet my needs. I'll just need to find the one that "fits".

I'll keep you posted.

Ray


----------



## will2007 (Jun 22, 2007)

*fuji sl-1*

I don't know what size you are looking for, but I just listed a 2008 fuji sl-1 frame, fork and headset in the classified section. It is like new, no scratches, dings etc.. It is one of the team frames from 2008 that was never built up. I built it up with sram red and it was under 14lbs. I rode it only a few times and now need to sell it. It is a 58.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> Yes. I think they are crap....
> 
> ...And if you would have paid attention to my rolling eyes emoticon and then my vote FOR the Fuji underneath, you would have maybe guessed that I was being sarcastic, like Eric S manged to do..
> 
> ...


My apologies to you Maximum7, for not paying attention. Next time I'll pay more attention before I respond.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

No apology necessary. I should have just been "forward"...my fault. 

To the OP. 
Don't worry about over thinking. $2000 is alot of money in this day and age, and there's nothing wrong with trying to get the best bike for it. 
I would take your time and get out there and ride everything. And even though it a little more than $2200, put the Look 566 on your list, but take your time. And as others have said, the bike that fits, should be your bike....

Good luck.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*um ya...*



terbennett said:


> Hey Maximum, do you still think that Fujis aren't any good? Also, the Toyota-United Pro Team bike uses the SL1 frame.


you may want to make that past tense..the Toyota United team folded last year...

my team has a line on Fuji's...most of us have Fuji track bikes, a couple guys ride the higher end carbon stuff.......they're actually really pretty good frames....


----------



## RidingSin (Dec 19, 2008)

*Two Cents*

Hey man,

I'm a local So Cal track racer, I have 6 Fujis the oldest is almost 30 years old. I've had a lot of bikes over the years and I have to say pound for pound and dollar for dollar Fuji has never disappointed. Currently my primary road bikes are a 2006 Fuji Team Issue and a '08 Giant TCR Advanced ISP, both in full Dura-Ace trim. I bought the C7 Fuji on sheer faith because at the time I didn't know of anyone who had experienced the frame and I've gotta say it was one of the best bike decisions I've ever made. It does everything well, accelerate, climb, corner all while being very comfortable and very compliant over rough roads. There's an uncanny stability, especially along the pitch axis, that allows you to use less attention for road irregularities and therefore spend more on keeping pace. I definitely believe the C7 frame is one of the all-time greatest sleepers ever. As for the C10 SL1, I have to believe it's going to be an improvement to some degree over the previous C7; possibly thru the use of a higher modulus carbon which would give a higher strength to weight ratio thus giving a similar ride quality to the C7 at a reduced weight. Which brings me to an important point to consider, not all carbon fiber is created equally. You should really get technical and compare similar grades between manufacturers as carbon threads and their related properties and costs vary greatly. In other words, when you compare the specs of Fuji's C10 to Spec's 6r, you may find that you're getting a far better material in the Fuji as opposed to the Spec. A more accurate comparison may be the Fuji SL1 to the Spec Tarmac SL2. Raw material comparisons are a true measure of a frames potential as geometry can be reproduced throughout a frame line to give similar handling characteristics at varying price points. There's an old saying, "you can't make a silk purse from a sow's ear". Go for the best frame material you can, build it with complementary wheels and close it out with a good drive train and you won't go wrong. In general I tend to go for bang for buck, boutique names on frames don't make you any faster. I really make an extra effort to push guys on x-boutique brand bikes, then roll up at say 24mph or so, chop it up for a bit, then say bye-bye as I bury them under stupid acceleration. Bang for buck... Specialized spends a whole lot of loot on advertising, somebody's gotta pay for that... I'd rather pay for the frame. So get the damn SL1, buy it from Performance and if you don't like it you can always take it back, but I'll bet you'll love it. BTW, my neighbor just bought the Team RC C7 from Perf, I told him Sunday about their deal on the SL1 Pro at a stupidly lower price, he ran so fast to the store I thought he'd knock an old man down!

peace and good luck,

the R


----------



## blackbandit222 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Fuji SST*

I'd have to do my homework on both before committing the money. The Tarmac SL2 has a much more advanced design using a different manufacturing process and 12r or 10r carbon for whatever that means. I'm not sure how much of the that overall design trickles down to the Elite model (6r) (They obviously differ greatly in price). I know the bowed top tube, burly chain stays and maybe the leave like seat stays but not the 1 1/2 inch lower HS cup and tapered carbon steering tube. For what it's worth I know someone running Campy Super Record 11 sp on a 2008 Fuji SL1. Also the Fuji Pro Tour team in the Giro currently is running the same frameset. 

Before, I bought anything I'd consider some upgrades taking place next year. Ultegra SL atleast is getting the Dur ace like shifters maybe regular Ultegra & 105 will too?
Also, Fuji is upgrading the SL1 w/ the new hot specs (larger HS, larger BB, integrated seatmast). This might be worth waiting for and it will no doubtably drive down prices on existing stock again!

Last night, I saw the 2010 Fuji SST (this years was the same as the old Aloha Carbon TT bike Dominguez & Bobby Lea ran last year) and it is CRAZY HOT!!!!!! It looks like it escaped from a Formula One track w/ some burly carbon tubes. The front end looks really kicked/ racked out (like a DH bike) w/ a straight bladed fork, the head tube (1 1/2 bottom HS cup) had like a step up in it (looked like a bullet train), a bowed top tube that appeared to be 2 inches wide w/ a crescent or rounded bottom, a burly integrated seatpost that was fatter then the seat tube in width, a huge down tube, very boxy BB, boxy chain stays tapering from a maximum of 2 inches in height, and boxy yet leafy seat stays w/ a Lemond like max/min mono stay to more rectangular stays designed to be stiff horizontally & more compliant vertically. The BB also was probably a press fit BB30 as a conical carbon spacer was used on the non drive side to connect the frame to crank. A frame weight was quoted i forget the exactly amt...it was pretty light considering the integrated seat mast.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a fuji roubaix, so without imparting any brand loyalty, I'd go with the fuji. the above statements about their quality despite there lack of racing prominence hold true for all sorts of products world wide, stating that just because a company pays someone to use their product, doesn't mean its better than a similar product from a company that doesn't. if it fits you well, and you prefer the components, I can't imagine you'd be disappointed.


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

Best bang for your buck, go Fuji SL. Ride it and enjoy it for all it's goodness.

If like to try out bikes and only own for say a 1 year then resale to buy something else, then go Tarmac. Specialized used bikes have higher resale value and brand recognition.

I'd go Fuji.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

ooh tough choice. I'd go with the Fuji. Costs less. Comparable performance.


----------



## aveman (May 19, 2009)

my first road bike was a 2007 fuji roubaix pro. for the amount of money I had to spend it was the only bike that had carbon seat stays and 105/ultegra components. it served me well for a year and a half, but I was itching to buy some new wheels or something and I figured my money would be better spent if I sold it and bought a new bike.

I was originally looking at the fuji team rc from performance, which seemed a great deal at $2600, but then I saw the SL-1. I was watching the price and when I saw the 20% off coupon last Monday and just about shat my pants. I bought it for $1836 plus tax. The 10% performance return covered all but $1.25 of my ultegra-sl pedals, computer, and cages. 

I haven't ridden a lot of higher-end bikes, but it rides like a dream and I cannot possibly imagine getting more bike for this amount of money. Every time I ride it I am amazed at what an incredible steal it was. I know that the price of a bike doesn't necessarily determine it's performance, but the MSRP for just the frameset is $3k. If you haven't bought one yet and you can actually still find one (they're on backorder online, I had one sent to a local store from a store in LA) I can wholeheartedly recommend it.

On the downside, my credit card information was just stolen, and from what I've read, it was almost definitely nashbar or performance's shitty security that's to blame.


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is an update.

I wanted to test the Tarmac, but my LBS didn't have one in my size. They told me they'd call me last week about trying out a few other bikes but I never got the call.

I ended up ordering the Fuji from Performance. I was worried about purchasing a bike without a test ride, but with the 20% discount, I couldn't pass on the deal. I got it for a little over $1800. Best of all, if I'm not satisfied, Performance will give me a refund.

Earlier this week, I was able to test a SL-1 at Performance in San Diego. They had one on the floor that was one size larger than the one I had ordered. I really liked how it rode though...very smooth. Fifteen minutes in a parking lot isn't long enough for a full evaluation, but it was much better than my aluminum Leader 736R. 

Mine should be in early next month. I'm very happy with my choice but I'm sure that I would have been just as happy with the Tarmac. The Fuji was just got too good of a deal on a great bike that I'm confident I'll love. 

I'll post more once it arrives.

Ray


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

I finally got a shipping confirmation from Performance Bike. Hopefully the bike will arrive sometime next week. I had ordered it on 11 May and since it was backordered, it has taken two months to get me the bike.

I'll let you know how well it rides once it arrives.

Ray


----------



## thomasf (Jul 22, 2009)

Performance has an SL-1 Pro on there website for $2900, $2320 after the 20%. Is that the same as the SL-1 that your waiting for that you picked up for $1800? Or is the "pro" a stepped up version?


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

That's the same one. SL-1 frame spec'ed out with Ultegra/FSA mix. 
This bike was selling for $2299 in May, and with the 20% off, I got it for a little over $1800. I also got $180 in Performance Points so I got a great deal. I picked it up this past weekend and took it out for a 20 mile ride yesterday.

Initial impression is very good. I know it's light, but it didn't necessarily feel "super light". To keep the price low, performance used some heavier parts...specifically the bars, stem, and seatpost. 

IT felt a bit awkward since I haven't fine tuned the fit. I'm coming from a mid-level aluminum frame so the ride improvement is a noticeable. The bike eliminated a lot of the road buzz I felt on my aluminum frame, but it is still very stiff and not what I would call a "plush" ride. It is a race oriented frame so it's not meant to be "plush".

Whether it makes me faster remains to be seen. I didn't feel any significant gains in speed but I did sprint for longer intervals than normal. This may be a result of "new toy syndrome" though. While I was hoping for an instant +5 mph, that's probably unrealistic. ;-)

My route yesterday was flat so I haven't ridden it on any hills. Reviews I've read say that this bike is a climber. The benefit may be a wash for me since this has a standard crank and I'm used to a triple. I've considered changing it out for a compact, but I'm probably going to keep the standard in hopes that it makes me a better rider. We'll see how long that idea lasts. 

I'm very happy with the purchase and it's be best bang I could have gotten with $1800. It's likely that I'd have been equally happy with a Trek Madone or Specialized Tarmac The bike does looks cool and it's unique amongst the bikes that show up at the group rides. 

I'll post more as I get the bike dialed in more.


Ray


----------



## jeleyman (Jun 16, 2008)

I bought an SL-1 during that sale and I have been VERY happy with the bike. After riding the Tarmac S-Works, Scott Addict 3, Pinarello FP3 (all with SRAM Rival - equiv Shimano 105) I decided that a bike ridden by both a ProTour team and a US Continental team with better spec for $1000 less was a no-brainer...and I could not be happier.

I did end up adding carbon wing top bars and a better saddle from the spec Fuji...so out the door it was 16.7 lbs for $2100 (including tax)...and the thing scoots like a scalded dog...

I hope you are just as happy with yours.


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

jeleyman said:


> I bought an SL-1 during that sale and I have been VERY happy with the bike. After riding the Tarmac S-Works, Scott Addict 3, Pinarello FP3 (all with SRAM Rival - equiv Shimano 105)


Old thread, I apologize, but couldn't let this slip.

Rival IS NOT the equivalent of 105. Other than the crank, it's the same mass as Dura Ace 7800, and performs very close to SRAM Red. 105 is MUCH heavier, and clearly inferior to Dura-Ace.

The front shift wasn't as good in the early version, but that's improved.

Now is Red perform as well as Dura-Ace? Maybe, maybe not: that's opinion. But Rival is no 105.

My Fuji SL/1 is 860 grams for the size small frame, 340 for the fork cut (on the heavy side, but with aero design). Super-competitive on the weight side. Plus a nice comfortable ride, and I think it looks good. It was a 2007 model (maybe 2008), without paint, which I prefer to the latest designs.


----------



## jeleyman (Jun 16, 2008)

djconnel said:


> Old thread, I apologize, but couldn't let this slip.
> 
> Rival IS NOT the equivalent of 105. Other than the crank, it's the same mass as Dura Ace 7800, and performs very close to SRAM Red. 105 is MUCH heavier, and clearly inferior to Dura-Ace.
> 
> ...


Regardless...the spec Ultegra 6700 is way better than the SRAM Rival on the Tarmac, Addict, and FP3 I test rode. To which my original point was for a comparable frame with Ultegra @ $2100 versus Tarmac, Addict, FP3 all with Rival for $3300 plus, the Fuji was a smokin deal. And after 5000 miles on the Fuji, I can tell you for $2100, I practically stole it.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*True!*

The fuji SL-1 will smoke the pants of the specialized s-works.

I just put my snobishness aside and pull the trigger on a Kestrel RT-900. And holy crap.  That bike freaking flies. Made at Martec in Asia. Same factory as Fuji, Kuota, Orbea.

Got my RT-900 full Sram red and Ksyrium SL wheels for $3,600.

My buddies Pinarello FP4 or whatever does not even come close. My other buddy has a Willier Cento uno BB30 and all and what ever, the RT-900 smokes the pants of that bike too. The Orbea Orca frame looks so close to the RT-900 that paying $8k for an orbea dura ace is arm robbery. 

So I will not pay $8k for a Specialized bike. 

My recommendation is get the RT-800 full dura ace for $3k at bikes direct while they last!


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

SRAM red shifts better than dura ace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nuff said


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I can tell you that I bought my first road bike a little over a year ago, a Fuji Team RC with Dura Ace. It was their top of the line bike when it was made. I'm now about to buy a new bike to replace it because the bottom bracket shell is flexing under heavy load. It simply isn't built to the same quality as some of the other manufacturers. I've ridden a Tarmac Pro and that frame is much stronger than my Fuji. The thing I can't speak to directly is the SL-1. Fuji stepped up into the racing world recently and they may be making better frames now; I don't know.

My suggestion: Ride them both very hard before you make a decision. If you can't expose faults in the Fuji, why not save the money?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The Team RC uses Fuji's C7 carbon layup. The SL1 for 2010 is now divided into 3 series.

SL1 Comp - C4 carbon - Same as last years Team and CCR1
SL1 Pro - C7 Carbon - Just like the Team RC
SL1 RC - C12 carbon - same as last years SL1 bikes.

The Team RC is not in the same catagory as the Tarmac Pro. You need to compare the SL1 c-12 bike directly with the Tarmac Pro. 

I have a few customers that ride the Team RC and no complaints with BB flex. However, the BB shell will flex some what, after all, if it doesn't flex, something will break. There has to be some sort of compliance in the frame. 

Are you seeing this flex with the bike on a trainer? or on the road? Just curious.

The only way I see the BB flexing on a Team RC is if you are a 1200 watt power rider. But even big power riders use the C7 bikes. Ivan Rodriguez is using the SST 1.0 for his racing ride. Same C7 carbon.


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

The SL/1 has been around since model year 2007. It is (along with the female version, which was the same except for paint) I feel, a very significant improvement over previous Fuji carbon frames.

I believe the SL/1 is made in the same Taiwanese frames as the Orbeas. Those factories are producing out some impressive stuff. Even something like the PedalForce, a discount straight-from-the-factory brand, is going to be a very solid bike.

I think occasionally poor bikes get used by pro teams, but this use doesn't last. The Fuji SL/1 has been used by several men's and women's teams the past few years.


----------



## pilechko (Aug 17, 2010)

jeleyman said:


> Regardless...the spec Ultegra 6700 is way better than the SRAM Rival on the Tarmac, Addict, and FP3 I test rode. To which my original point was for a comparable frame with Ultegra @ $2100 versus Tarmac, Addict, FP3 all with Rival for $3300 plus, the Fuji was a smokin deal. And after 5000 miles on the Fuji, I can tell you for $2100, I practically stole it.


I just got through a very similar comparison, and ended up buying the Fuji SL-1 Comp with SRAM Rival, after comparing it with the Tarmac (and a few other bikes). I actually liked both bikes a lot, but for the same components I was saving about $600 on the Fuji. Not to mention a much prettier paint job 

Paul.


----------

